# Sick Baby to Vets Tomorrow



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a nervous wreak, Cayenne is so good with potty training, and at night if she has to get up I put her down and she goes to the potty patch and runs back. 3 Night ago she woke me up 2 times. Next morning I get up and she had done #2 twice in the living room, and it was black and somewhat soft, but normal and a normally it is light to median brown. She is not eating, and I am trying everything, chicken, with rice hamburger with rice, I gave her cookies, but she is not interested in many of them. I called the vet, and had given her punkin, ,I put chicken broth in her water to get her to drink, Tried feeding her with a spoon. I have been putting water with a syringe in her mouth. Today her stool was brown, still soft, but not black, but she is not her self. She wants held all the time, and I hear her tummy growling. I am a nerves wreak until I get to the vets.

She is never outside, and no kids around to drop food she should not have. I got her new dog food and mixed it as she had stopped eating a few days earlier they way she normally did, so throwing that food out, and going back to old she still won't eat that.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh that's not good, hope it's just something simple. It's so hard not to worry yourself sick about them, good luck at the vet and keep us posted.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Keeping her in my thoughts! Keep us updated, hopefully it is something simple and she will be feeling back to her old self soon! It is scary when they are so tiny!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Argh! I can feel your distress and concern through your words. Keeping you and Cayenne in my thoughts. I'm glad you'll be seeing the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good thoughts for Cayenne, Glorybeecosta. I hope this is super simple and easy to correct and your wee one feels better quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! Hoping for the best............so glad you will be seeing the Vet. Cayenne is in my prayers tonight. Do let us know what happens!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh dear! Hope it isn't anything serious. Try to get some rest, so you can get up bright and early for the Vet visit.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws crossed for you and your baby.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Try not to worry too much, sometimes they just get these little tummy upsets, and when they go off their food, their stomachs get gassy, it hurts, and the last thing that they want to do is eat. I have found that when this happens, the best thing to do is force feed some baby food, or if they are really good at spitting that out, some thick canned dog food that you can sort of stick to the roof of their mouth - when they try to push it out of their mouth with their tongue they wind up swallowing it instead. 99 times out of a hundred when they get some food in their stomach it moves the gas along, they feel better and find their appetite.
The Vet will probably give you some metronitizole - you should ask for some extra to keep in the house as it really helps to give it to them as soon as you notice the soft stools. If they have Prostora digestive enzyme chewables, those really helped Tangee and it would be great if you got some of that for her too.
Good luck, let us know how she is doing!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Than God she is going to be fine, I do not believe this. I gave her some hard dog food, and she really liked it along with her old food. That is when she would not eat, a day or so lataer but did not get the soft stool until later. I just thought she decided she did not like the food, and went back to her old, and she still did not want to ear, and it was soften with water and added some canned to eat, no eat. A few days later the soft stool and color change come in. I called the Vet last night and they told be to put some honey on her gums, so she did not have a problem with her sugar.

Apparently, when eating the food she fracture a teeth on both sides of her mouth, vet showed me, and Thursday I go in to get them pulled. I had no idea that could happen, so she told me not to give her real hard cookies of food to moisten it. I am just sick I did not know, not to give her hard food and chews, I did it to keep her teeth clean. Dam I should have gotten the insurance, today and Thursday hits the $1,000. mark. When I got her they told me they had to pull all of her baby teeth to let the other teeth come in. So I will feed her food with a syringe until they get fixed.

Her eyes not not drain a lot and when I picked her up I ask what happened to her face, it is all wet clear down to her jaw. The vet said Ms. Costa, this do is actually to attached, she cried from 8am until I picked her up at 11am, she said you may want to put a little space between you and the dog, as she was frantic. Be very careful if you ever hire a sitter due to her attachment to you.

Well, I called a couple of my friends, who own dogs, and ask it they would bring there dog to me and take mine for a couple of hours to see how to get her out of it. I will take any suggestions you have


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the tooth. I learned the hard way to not give them hard food and treats too :-(
Don't know what to tell you about the separation anxiety - we who have strong bonds with our dogs all have that problem...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They pulled all of her teeth because she fractured two? Poor little sweetie! At least they were baby teeth.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> They pulled all of her teeth because she fractured two? Poor little sweetie! At least they were baby teeth.


Thanks for your concern. They pulled her baby teeth before I got her, she was under 17 months, they are going to pull the 2 fractured teeth Thursday. The vet I got her from said her baby teeth did not come out and they had to pull them to let the new teeth come in.

I feel bad I did not know not to give her dry food, an hard treats, I did it thinking it was good for her teeth, never again.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry to hear about the trauma, but glad it turned out okay. some dogs don't like to be left "alone" but i'm not sure just that qualifies as separation anxiety. my dog was day boarded at the vet once years ago for a couple of days. the first day, i arrived to pick him up and the receptionist said, "i think feather is ready to go home." i sort of panicked and said, "why, what happened, where is he?" "right here," she said. and there was my dog, behind the counter with the two ladies working reception, happy as a clam. he had howled up a storm while caged in the back, so they brought him to the counter area to be with them and he calmed down. it wasn't separation anxiety as much as it was protesting isolation. he was somewhat shy, but nonetheless a social animal who wanted to be with others. that could turn out to be the case with cayenne, too.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, so glad this got figured out quickly though I'm sorry about having to remove the teeth. But you don't want to leave them and I'm sure it's painful for her, sweet little one. Who would have thought the food would be a problem?

You can practice little tiny comings and goings like out to your car for a couple minutes (I have to do this with mine, too). Ignore her for a few before stepping out, and ignore just a little bit when you return, then quietly pet her. Make coming and going no big deal. Gradually stay away a bit longer and longer once you get her comfy with a stage. Just let Cayenne work up to you going away. Maybe practice crating her and going out and coming back, ignoring for a couple minutes before letting her out of the crate in a very nonchalant manner. This could eventually help with hospital stays.

Swapping with your friends is a very interesting idea, because she'd be entertained. If they could get her to play while you're not there, that's a good thing. You may find using baby steps with you not away for very long would work well there too.

I've been so impressed at how you train your dogs to learn so much and know this will work out. Maybe when her mouth feels better she'll start picking it up . I'll be thinking about you all on Thursday, and while I can't post during the work day I can check the site during my lunch which is usually around 4:30 your time.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The funny thing is Cayenne and Bella just sleep when I am gone from the house. Even when my aunt was here, they came in the office and stayed. It seems that it only bothers if she is away from the house, however the last time she was at the vets she was spayed, say 3 months ago. I am thinking that could be it, as she was shaking when I took her in. It however was cold here and I had a coat on her. They always watch me get dressed and want to go, when I come home and put my frumpy house coat on the go crazy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka was always fine when I went out and she had Tangee, but now when we go out she is a total basket case :-(
When Teaka had a dental, she had to have several teeth pulled due to fractures - one of them was even fractured below the gumline which they would not have seen without dental x-rays - will your vet do full x-rays while she is under?
That is what me decide never to give Timi hard crunchy treats. I think chews like bully sticks are fine, but some of those dried treats like the smokehouse chicken treats, dried salmon, lamb lung etc are hard as rocks, and I think those are the type of things that did it to Teaka....


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TP never a hard treat for my girls, I feel so bad, but did not know. The vet is doing ex-rays. nopw 2 sick dogs, so to vets with Bella tomorrow for shot to stop loose bowls, actually worse than loose.

They are so tiny, and I just feel awful, that I really cannot help them, so I hold them and cuddle, and they due eat that up when not feeling well. No one ate any dinner tonight, I am so frazzled I am going to bed, to face tomorrow.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read what a tough few days you've been having glorybeecosta! Hopeing you rest well tonight and that tomorrow is a much better day!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do not understand why the 2nd dog now has the runs, this is to much. I cannot scold them for messing on the floor it is like water and they cannot not get to potty patch or outside quick enough. Both got me up last night 2, I got up today an 10:00 exhausted, and have to work today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Did the Vet give you metronidazole ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The vet did not give me anything, said he gave her a shot for help with the loose bowels, and a shot to put fluids in her. I am calling him tomorrow as she still had a problem


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, as long as I have owned dogs metronitizole is the treatment of choice for dog diarrhea.
If you have a pet shop with fish supplies near you, you can buy "fishzole" - I have heard a lot of people, including my breeder say that they use that as it is the exact same thing as the Vet would give you. You can google for the dosage.


----------

